# Directions for a Desert drive



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone recommend a nice drive to see some Sand Dunes, from Dubai....
Thanks


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

Dont go for offroading alone. if you are exprienced offroader.. i can suggest you many tracks from dubai or sharjah.. 

there is group of people from Facebook who go for drive every weekend. you can search for "ME OFFROADERS" in fb.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi thanks for your reply, actually just wanted to take a drive on the main round show some family members the desert


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

E11 Emirates road toward RAK, before RAK exit 119 is the truck road to Dibba. Concrete road through the desert but beware the potholes, camels crossing (and the odd crazy person over taking). Truck road finishes and excellent, empty dual carriage way through the mountains to Dibba. Go through Dibba itself and stop for a break/bite to eat in one of the Al Aqua hotels.

After lunch, carry on down the coast to Khor Fakken, Fujeriah and then either take the nice new road from Fujeriah back to Dubai or go the old way through Masafi, Al Dhaid.

An afternoons drive where you'll see desert, mountains and camels without having to go off road.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> E11 Emirates road toward RAK, before RAK exit 119 is the truck road to Dibba. Concrete road through the desert but beware the potholes, camels crossing (and the odd crazy person over taking). Truck road finishes and excellent, empty dual carriage way through the mountains to Dibba. Go through Dibba itself and stop for a break/bite to eat in one of the Al Aqua hotels.
> 
> After lunch, carry on down the coast to Khor Fakken, Fujeriah and then either take the nice new road from Fujeriah back to Dubai or go the old way through Masafi, Al Dhaid.
> 
> An afternoons drive where you'll see desert, mountains and camels without having to go off road.


Got my parents coming this week, that seems a definate one for this weekend was wondering how to get my dad away from Nat Geo on OSN.


----------

